# Taking the frame off a classic bug?



## JoshStoryDesign (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure what it involves. Anyone help me out? Also how do you replace the floor boards?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Taking the frame off a classic bug? (JoshStoryDesign)*

When I had my 1970 Beetle floor replaced in 1988, the shop saw-z-all'd down the tunnel side, and welded that part in. Along the rocker, I don't recall if he actually bolted the new floor on, or if he welded it there too?
Technically, to do it "stock" you have to remove the steering column, the wiring to the brake master cylinder, and any other wires fished through the main body, then unbolt the endless supply of bolts around the perimeter of the car. After that, you should be able to lift the body off the rolling chassis. 
It's a boatload of work to do it "Right". That's why the shop I went to did it the way I described...


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Taking the frame off a classic bug? (where_2)*

actually, just remove the gas tank, ground straps and engine wires, and take the hockey puck connector out of the steering column, then undo all the body bolts and the body lifts right off. about a day's worth of work. 
to replace the floor pans, you need to drill out the spot welds and then simply replace with the new section.


----------



## pistonpete123 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Taking the frame off a classic bug? (JoshStoryDesign)*

I've pulled many bodes off there frames and I've replaced alot of floor pans. i like to keep the body on when i replace the floor pans, you can line them up alot better. some people will also tell you that once you pull the body off, the car will not ride as good as it originally did, but i don't believe that.


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Taking the frame off a classic bug? (pistonpete123)*

Thats the way I did it, leave the body on, drill out the spot welds along the tunnel and then unbolt the floor boards from the body. CLEAN WHERE THE SPOT WELDS ARE! VW put tar in there to seal it and if you dont clean it off, your welds will be crap and the tar will catch fire! After cleaning, bolt the new pan halves on (aircooled.net's are the best) and put stitch welds where the old welds were about 1" apart so your new floor doesnt warp. Next use some kind of sealer on the seams. Liquid nails works well and is waterproof. there you have it. For sound dedening I like to use rubberized undercoating on both the top and bottom, plus I think it makes it look nice like from the factory.


----------



## barretire (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Taking the frame off a classic bug? (pistonpete123)*

It is not bad to remove the body, You do need to remove all of the body bolts and the steering column. The wiring is the next part. Be sure to mark each wire as you undo it. The rest is failry simple. It can be done in a day.


----------

